# digtital image cost



## welshgold (Dec 16, 2019)

How much does everyone charge per digital photograph please? Think I'm not charging enough (£2.50)
Cheers
Graham


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 16, 2019)

Do you mean per photograph taken for someone? What context are you taking them in? Weddings? Stock? The way your question is phrased doesn't give us enough information to be able to answer it meaningfully.


----------



## welshgold (Dec 16, 2019)

Just mean that if you've been on a shoot and someone wants the photographs not in a print form but in digital form to use for a project of theirs


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2019)

Try however much you'd charge for a print, less the cost of the print.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 16, 2019)

welshgold said:


> Just mean that if you've been on a shoot and someone wants the photographs not in a print form but in digital form to use for a project of theirs



BEFORE the shoot, I’d negotiate a price for all of the contents on the camera card. If the initial asking price is too high, then the customer can counter an offer until you reach a price that both can agree upon. 

If the request included LR processing then I would increase the asking price accordingly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 17, 2019)

When you are pricing an image to give away in digital format, you should, among other things, consider the use of the image.  If a friend wanted a flower photo to look at, I might give them the file for free.  If a business wanted an image for an ad campaign, then I would charge accordingly (and limit the use to what was agreed upon as well as maintain ownership of the image).

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Gavin Lipscombe (Dec 17, 2019)

Also think about a contract specifying what the recipient can use the image for.

As far as I am aware all / most photographers retain the copyright on an image.  With a contract it is easier to manage any wrongful use of an image.  Think worse case scenario.  You give an image to a friend / acquaintance they then sell it on to a corporation who use it in a global marketing campaign netting your friend / acquaintance a huge fee for the use of the image


----------

